# How Hot Is It



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

104 in big MO and that not counting the humity,fcb


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

we are going to kool off today down to 101!!!! but Humidity is abouty 10%
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

We're (Chicago area) getting cooled down by pop-up T Storms, but still well above average.

I was hoping this was an 'add the punch line' thread.

How hot is it?
So hot, the planes won't set their tails on the runway.
*rimshot*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Broke all time records in Nashville TN, yesterday...109. The basement was a lot cooler!!!...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah, pretty dang hot.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

107 in Huntsville Al.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> 104 in big MO and that not counting the humity,fcb


109o on friday\
103o sat @ 12:30 noon-ish so far.......

Bubba 123 ...........................


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Seattle. currently 64. Hi expected to be 70 next 2 days then dropping to a much more reasonable 66 to start the week. 

Later, The Man I love the Pac NW Rockinator :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah, pretty dang hot.


Now that's hot!!! RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*way hot !!!*

i saw that the guys in tenn are getting slow roasted !! hilltop has the right idea stay in the slotcave... you can never get in any trouble there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

91 right now . . . heat index 110


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

106 in Nashville, 111 in Smyrna just south east of Nashville, about 10 miles from me at 3:45 CST...still about mid 70's in the basememt...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It's so hotin St. Louis that the Arch melted.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> How hot is it?... fcb


.... It's so hot that even the squirrels are putting their nuts on ice to keep cool.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Friday 101 @ 8:15 pm, Friday night bad Thunder storms, high winds, Saturday it was 96 @ 11:00 & we woke up without power and was out for almost 12 hours. Generator ran for almost 4 hours then it decided to quit producing electricity, not a good couple of days, lots of cleanup to do outside & Generator to repair. Today looks like similar weather, but we get the added bonus of near 100% humidity.

Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> 109o on friday
> 103o sat @ 12:30 noon-ish so far.......
> 
> Bubba 123 ...........................


104o 3:45pm sunday ........ :drunk:


Bubba 123


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds like ya'll are getting a little taste of Texas weather!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, welcome to my world... 140 in the attic aint sucha stretch when its 110 outside,
Fortunately, we got a cold front from the south to cool us off for a few days.


----------

